# Driver Door Won't Unlock



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

Did a search and couldn't find any problems like this, so I figured I'd post about it.

I have a 2001 Sentra GXE, and for some reason, my door will randomly decide that it doesn't want to unlock. It won't unlock to the key, it won't unlock to the key fob, it won't even unlock to me physicall trying to switch the unlock switch. I push it and it goes half way and just gets rubberband like resistance. When I try unlocking it with the electronic locks, it makes a wierd sound, and unlocks the rest of the doors. Also, this morning, I had left my car door unlocked. I go out, get in, start my car, get out, and try closing my door, and it just bounces open, it wouldn't latch shut. Once I locked it again, the door shut fine. It wouldn't unlock again though, and once I came back out to my car to leave, I had to get in through the passenger side. Once I got to work (30min later) the locks were workign fien again. It's random and makes no sense.

Anyone have any suggestions? I'd really rather not have to take it to a dealer or a shop, labor charges suck.


----------

